# Feeding bottom feeders...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As stupid as it sounds, how do you feed bottom feeders, ie, cories, when the bottom is all covered in plants? As I was looking for bare spots in my tanks to drop my spirullina pellets, I was wondering if others have any issues with this? If I drop it into the sod of hemianthus or elatine, they either can't get to it, or they will root around in it trying to reach it, occasionally uprooting portions of the plants. I have started to drop it in between the bases of my cyperus stalks.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have never really given it much thought. They get whatever flake/frozen they can find and occasionally I drop a few sinking wafers in as well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I to look for bare spots to feed may Cories.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

I have a spot in the back corner behind the stem plants. My cories are usually hanging out around there anyways. If I drop hikari bottom feeder wafers towards the front of the tank on the glosso the less timid ones will grab them but my Amano shrimp knab the wafers before the cories can find them. How many do you have and how much do you feed a day?


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Good point !! I have some bare spots, but certainly a consideration for a fully covered substrate. Thanks !!

André


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

For the Cory's and such, I just plunk the food where ever it lands. They are gentle enough not to disturb the plants, and they still get it no matter where it is.
For bigger things like Bristlenose's or other Plecs, I will normally attach their food to a lettuce clip and stick it about half way up the wall.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thing is, with mine, the guppies, and sae get to the pellets quicker than the cats do. I have to drop several and in different places. I dropped some into a stand of Elatine which had recently been thinned/re-planted. Ended up having to go back and replant everything the next day. That's why I now drop it in between the Cyperus.


----------

